# Weekly competition 2009-16



## AvGalen (Apr 16, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F' R' F2 R2 U2 F' 
*2. *R2 U' F2 U F' R2 F R2 F' 
*3. *R U F U F2 U F U' R 
*4. *U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' R' 
*5. *U2 F2 U F U' F U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F L' D' L D R2 F' U2 L' 
*2. *D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D B' U2 R' F' D2 B' D U2 B2 R B2 
*3. *L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B' D B U2 R U2 R' F' U' 
*4. *U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R B U' F' D2 R F2 R2 U' F2 
*5. *B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R' F' D L' F2 L' D' L2 B' U2 F2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *U F' L2 Uw U Rw2 B Fw' D' Uw U2 L D2 L2 D' U2 Rw' R2 B' U R F2 L' R B2 F R2 D B2 Rw' R U' B' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw'
*2. *Uw2 U' B2 F2 L Rw2 U2 Rw R' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw R' Uw2 B' L Rw R2 D L D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L' Rw2 R2 Fw D L2
*3. *Rw2 R U Fw' U' Rw' R' D Uw U R2 Fw2 Uw U' Fw' F2 R2 Uw U2 F2 L' D' Uw U' F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U' L Rw' B' R' Uw B D Uw2 B' Fw Uw
*4. *D2 Uw Rw B2 L2 Rw D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 L' R2 F R2 B' F D' Uw' U' L' Rw2 D Uw R' B' D' Uw Fw' F Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D R' Fw2 F L' Rw2 R'
*5. *Fw F2 L' R' Fw F2 D' F' D' F2 D' L' Rw2 R B L2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' D2 L2 Rw Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 L2 U' R D2 R' B2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw' B2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L R F' R' Bw' F R2 F' Dw Uw' U Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 B' Bw' L' F D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw L Bw' Fw' L Uw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' L R' Bw' Fw2 Rw R' Uw' B' Fw' D' Uw2 Lw' R D Dw2 L2 Lw U L Lw' Uw' Lw2 R' Bw' Fw'
*2. *L2 R2 F2 Lw2 D Lw' Rw2 R2 B' U B' F Lw2 Rw B U Rw F' U2 Rw' U' Lw2 R F2 Lw2 R2 U2 B' Dw B Bw L Lw' Bw Fw Uw' L Lw2 Rw D Uw U' Fw' F2 Dw' U' L2 Fw Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw2 L' Fw2 L Rw D Uw2 U
*3. *Dw2 Bw D2 B' D' Dw2 L2 F2 D' R Uw L2 B Bw2 Fw F D Dw' B' R' F' L2 Lw' Rw2 R Dw U2 Bw2 F L' U2 Bw2 F2 L Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw Uw U' L B' F' R2 Bw F' Lw' Dw' Uw' U B' Bw' Fw F L' D2 U Lw Fw' Rw2
*4. *Bw' Dw' B Dw' L U2 L2 Bw Dw' L Lw Rw' D2 Dw' Lw' B' Bw2 F' L Rw2 Bw L' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2 B Fw' U2 Lw Rw2 R' Bw' Fw2 U R F Rw F D' R' D Bw R' F' Lw2 D Dw2 L D2 U2 L Lw Rw R Bw R2 U' Fw2 Dw2
*5. *D Uw U2 F' L' Rw R' D U Lw R2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 R' U' F2 R2 D' B' U Bw2 Fw' F' Lw R B' Fw2 Rw' B Fw' F D2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' B Dw2 Uw2 L2 B' Fw' F Uw R2 F' Lw' Dw Fw' L' D2 Uw Lw2 B Lw Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2D' U L2 2L2 3R2 2R R2 D' 3R' R B 2B2 3F 2F2 F' 3R 2B2 F R2 2D L2 3R 3U2 3F' 3U B' 2B 3F2 2F F 2D2 U' L 2L2 3F' F' D2 2U' B 2U 2L R' B D2 R' B2 U' F' 2D' 3F2 2L2 2R' 2D' 2U' U' B 3F 2D 3U' 3F 2F L2 2L 2R2 R' 3U' 2B 3R2 2F 3U2 L2 D' U' 2L2 2F' L2 3R' 2F2 R'
*2. *2B 2L R2 U' 3R' B2 F 3U 2U2 U2 L2 U' 3R2 2R2 D 2B2 F' 2L2 3R2 B' 3F2 2D' 2F2 3R F 2R2 R' 3U B2 2R' U' 2R R 2B2 2U U' R2 3U U R2 B 2L' 2U2 U 3R' U L R' 3U2 L' 2F2 F' 3R 2B' 3U' 2B 3R D 3U' 2R' B2 2B 2F 2D' 2B2 2R 2F 2R D2 2D2 U F' D 2D' 3U2 2U2 2L R' 3F R2
*3. *2L 3R2 R2 U' 2B' 2U2 U2 3R2 2D' 3F 3U L2 2L' 3R2 2R R 3F' F2 2U L2 2D 3F' 2D' 3R B D L2 D2 3U' 2U 2F2 D2 2U' 3F2 2U' 2F2 L' D2 3U B' 2B2 3F 2F F 2U2 3R2 2R D' 2F2 L U2 B' 2F' F L 3R2 2R2 R D' U L 2L' 3R2 R2 2F2 3U 2B2 3F' F' R 3U' F2 L2 3U' 3R2 2R 3U2 3F2 3U' 2R2
*4. *2R' D' 2D U' 2F' 2L' 3R 2R R D2 R2 D' 3R' R2 D 3U 2U2 U' L R' 2D' 3U 2U U B' R2 B 2L' 2F2 L' 3R 3F2 2U' B' D L2 3U2 2F 2U U R 3U' 3F' R2 3F2 2D B' 3R2 R F' 2L' R' D2 L D 2U2 U2 3R2 F U' 2L2 2R2 B2 2L 3R 2R 2U2 B2 3F' 2F' F U2 2B' 2D2 2B2 2R' R 3F 2L2 3R
*5. *B' U2 2L2 2R' 2U 3R2 R' 3F' 3U 3R2 R' D 3U2 U 2B2 D' U2 2L2 2R' 2B' 2D' 2L R2 U2 2R2 D 2D' 3U2 U 3R B' 2B' 2L2 2U 2R' B2 2F2 3R 2D2 R' F L' D' B' 2U2 R 2F' F R 2B 2F 2R2 R B F' D' L 3F2 D 3F2 2F' 2U' B 2F 2U B D 2D 2U 2B2 F' R2 F' L' 2R R' D' 2B' R' 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 2F 2D2 3B' R U' 2L 2R B2 2B F' L' 2L' 3L2 R' 2F' 3R 3D2 2U' 3B2 2D2 B2 F' 3L 3R' 2F F2 2D 2U2 2B2 2F' D' 3F 3U R 2D2 2U2 2B' L R' 2U' 3R2 2R' U2 3R 2D2 2B' 2U 3L' 2B 2D2 B 3B2 3D2 U' 3B2 2U2 F2 3R' B' L' 2R' D' 3U' 2R2 R' 3D' 3L' 2D R D' 3D U 2F2 3R' 2D 3D 2F2 L D' 2U2 U 3L2 U2 L2 2F 3U2 2U U2 2B2 D L 3B' L D' 2U2 B2 3F' L2 2F'
*2. *L 3B' 2L 3L' B' 3B' F' 3U2 L2 F2 3U 3F 3L' 2R 3D' L' B' 3U U B2 F2 L 3D2 B2 2B 2F2 L' 2L2 U' 2L 2F' 3R' 2B' 3F2 2R2 R U R2 3B' 3R2 3U 2B 3B 3U 3R 3B2 2D2 B2 2F2 F' 3D' 3F 3D B2 F 3U2 2B' 2D' 3D2 U 2L' 3U U2 F L2 2D' 3R 3F 2F' F' 2U2 L' 2R2 3U' 3F 2L2 R2 3F' 2D' F 2U 2L' 3R 2B' 3F' 2L' 2B' U L 2L' 2R' R2 U' 3F L2 2D' 3D2 B 2B2 2U2
*3. *L' 3D 3R2 2R 3B2 L D' 2D' 2U2 U2 B2 2D' 3L 2R2 F R2 D 3F' 3U' 2U2 3B' 2L2 D 2B2 2R 2D2 L' 3U' 3F2 D 2D2 3F' 3L 3R 2D2 2U' 3R' 2F' 2L2 2F2 2L' 3F 3R D' 2B 3F2 2L2 2R 2D' F2 U' 2F' L2 3D' 3U U L2 B' 3B2 3F 2F 3L2 2B 2L 3U' 2U2 U' 2L' 3L' 2R' 2F 2U2 2R2 3U' L2 R 3U2 3L2 2B2 3F2 3R 2F' 3D 2B2 2L 3R2 2F2 U R' B2 3F2 2R2 D L2 2B' 3R2 2R' R2 2D 2U
*4. *3F2 3L2 2R2 U2 2F2 3L' 3U R2 3B2 3L' 3R' U2 3L2 B2 2D 3U2 2U B2 3D' 2F2 2R2 3F2 3D' B R B' 3B' 3F 2F 3D2 2L B' 2B' 2D' 2U' 3L 2D2 3U 3B F2 2R 2F' 2R' R B' 2D' 2F2 R' U' B' L' D 2D2 3D 3B 2R2 D2 3B2 3F 3R' 2F L2 2L' 2R2 2F2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U' L F 3R2 D 2D' 3D' 2U' 2B 2D2 B 3B2 2F L R2 D2 2R' 3U2 2U' 3L 3F U2 3L 2R' U' 3F2 3R 3D2 2U' U2 3L2 U2
*5. *3D' 2U' 3F2 2D' 2U' L 2L' 3L 3R 2R R F' 3L2 3B2 D2 2D 3D 2U L' 3L 3D F' 2D2 3D2 2L B' U' 2F2 L' 3D F D2 3B' D 2B' F' 2R2 B' 2F D2 3D 3U' 2U2 U 3R' 2B' 2R 3D2 2U2 2L 2R2 R' 2F 3R' 3U' 2L R 2D' 3D2 3F' 2L' 3L2 R B2 2B 2R 2D' 2R 3B' 3L2 R' 2U' L 3R B' 3D2 3U' 3L2 R2 3B 2F' L2 3L2 3R 3U2 2L U B2 2B2 3D2 U' 3B' F2 3L2 D' L 2U' F D2 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F R' U' F2 U R' U' 
*2. *F U R' U' R' U2 F U 
*3. *U2 R' U R F' U2 R2 F' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R' U B U2 F U' R F D R' 
*2. *D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F' D2 F2 R U2 R' U' F 
*3. *L2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 B' D' F2 L' B F L R D2 F2 L' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L Rw R2 D Uw2 U' L2 Rw R' Uw R2 F2 Uw Rw R' D U' R' F' L' U2 L Rw R' D' Uw' L2 Rw' F' D2 Uw U' L2 D2 Uw B Rw' Fw' L2
*2. *Rw' Uw U2 L2 Rw R B Fw2 F U' B2 Fw' Uw2 F' Uw' B F2 L D2 B2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw F' R D2 B2 Fw' F' D2 L' B2 Uw L Rw2 R Uw2 B D2
*3. *Fw2 F' D2 Uw' B Uw' Rw' R U2 F2 U2 Rw2 D2 B2 F2 Uw L B2 Fw' D Rw' Fw' D2 Uw U' L D2 Uw' F D Fw2 F Rw' F Uw' L' B2 F Rw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' D2 L2 R' Uw2 L2 Dw' Fw F Lw' Dw Uw B' Bw L Bw Fw' Rw2 D Dw2 Uw U2 F' D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Rw' U' B2 Bw2 Rw Uw' L2 B2 Dw2 U2 L D' Lw' Fw' Rw R2 D Dw Uw U' R B' D R2 D Fw' F U2
*2. *Bw' Dw2 R D B' Bw' Fw2 F U2 B Bw2 L2 Rw U2 B' L' Lw' Rw2 R2 D Fw Rw' D' B' Fw2 L2 D' B2 Bw2 D U' B' Bw' F2 R2 B2 Bw' F2 Rw' B' L Lw U2 B R2 Dw' Rw' Dw' F2 L2 Rw' Fw Uw2 L' B' R' Bw' Fw' Rw' Dw2
*3. *D' L' Lw R D2 B Fw D2 Uw' Lw B Rw2 Bw2 D' U L Lw B' Bw Fw F R2 Uw' B' Fw Rw' Fw Rw' R2 U' Lw' Uw' U' F2 Lw Fw U Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw' L' R B2 L' D L' R' U' L Fw Lw' Bw2 F Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 L' F D2 B D' U2 B' F' D B L' 
*2. *R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L' B2 F' R' F2 L' B' D' R2 U' L 
*3. *D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U' F R B' U' L B' 
*4. *L2 B2 D F2 D U L2 D' R2 U R' U B' L F R2 D2 F2 U' F L 
*5. *R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L' F2 D' U L' U L' U' R2 B U' 
*6. *F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 R D2 U' L' B' F2 D F2 D F' L R' 
*7. *R2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L U B L B D' U L2 F' L' U2 
*8. *B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' D B2 D2 L' B' F' R2 D' F L' 
*9. *U2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 F' U2 F' L' R2 B' F R B D 
*10. *D L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' L D' R B2 U2 F' D2 R2 
*11. *D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D F2 R' U R' F R2 U2 L D' L' R2 U2 
*12. *D2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F R D B' D2 F R' B F' L2 
*13. *U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F' D' U' F2 L U R B' L2 F D2 U2 
*14. *B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L F L R B F2 L B2 U R2 U' 
*15. *L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F' L F D F U2 L R2 D R' F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D B' F L' F U2 R' D' B' F2 L R' 
*2. *U L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' L' D R' D' B' U2 R B R D' 
*3. *U R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L F2 R' B' D' L D' U2 R B' F2 
*4. *L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L D2 B2 R F U' R' D' B' F' L' U2 
*5. *U L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U L' B R' F' L B' U2 L F' R U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 L' U2 B R2 U2 B R2 B2 R' D F 
*2. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 L U2 B' U2 B' D B F L' B2 
*3. *U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D F' U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L' U 
*4. *D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F' R F D' F R D2 R2 
*5. *L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D L2 F' L' R2 D' U2 R B2 D2 L' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L' D L D' B' R' B' D' B' 
*2. *L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R' B F R D B2 F' R2 
*3. *U2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 U R' U' F' U' L' B' L D' L D 
*4. *D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' L B2 F D B2 L F D' R2 U' 
*5. *B2 L2 U R2 D2 U R2 U F2 U' R B L2 F D U' L D L2 B2 D2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' U B L' F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 D 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' F R2 F' R F2 U' 
*3. *B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F' D U2 L' R2 D' U2 F' D' L R2 
*4. *Fw2 F2 L Rw' R' Uw2 B Fw' R' B Fw F' Uw2 L2 B' Rw Fw2 F D2 U' Rw R B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Fw2 F' U2 F2 D B' F L' Fw' F2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U F' U R U2 R2 
*3. *D L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U F2 L' R2 B' D2 U R2 F' D2 L' R D2 
*4. *U' F' D' U' F U' Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw B2 L Rw' R' B' Fw' F' Uw' R D L' D Rw Fw' D' L' Rw B' Fw2 F2 L' Rw Uw U' F' D2 F' U2 F2
*5. *D Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw U' Fw Lw2 Bw' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 Rw R2 U L' Lw' Rw U B2 Bw L' Lw' Rw' R' Bw Dw2 Uw2 F2 Rw D2 L' R U Lw2 D2 Dw' B Rw2 R B' Bw2 F' U' B' Rw2 B2 Bw' F2 Uw U' Fw2 U F2 D2 R Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L' R U L U R U' R L R L' U' R L' l' b' 
*2. *L' R' L R' L R' L' B' R' U' R U B U' R u l' b 
*3. *U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R L B u r' l b 
*4. *L' R' U' L R L' U L U' R U R' L' u r l b 
*5. *L U R L U' L R' U L B L B U' B L U L' B r' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,-2) (3,3) (-1,2) (-2,2) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (4,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,2) (0,6) (6,3) (3,2) (3,4) (-3,4) (0,5) (6,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,1) (-1,3) (3,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,2) (-2,-3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,1) (6,2) (0,3) (-1,0) (1,0) (-4,3) (0,5) (2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2)
*4. *(0,6) (3,0) (1,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-4,3) (-3,4) (-1,0) (-3,5) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (-1,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (0,3) (-2,4) (5,2) (-5,4) (6,2) (0,3) (2,1) (6,2) (0,3) (0,2) (5,1) (-1,3) (4,3) (3,4) (0,0)


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 16, 2009)

.........................


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

*2x2x2*
(8.29), (5.26), 7.54, 6.23, 7.61 = 7.12
COMMENT: Good.
*3x3x3*
16.12, 16.34, (17.09), 16.26, (15.95) = 16.24
COMMENT: Good.
*4x4x4*
1:29.54, 1:30.65, (1:26.35), (1:32.19), 1:30.66 = 1:30.28
COMMENT: OK, so close to sub-1:30 again
*2x2x2 BLD*
45.16, DNF (48.23), 46.11 = 45.16
COMMENT: I'm not doing so good this week
*3x3x3 BLD*
1:19.96, DNF (1:29.66), 1:25.32 = 1:19.96
COMMENT: Good.
*4x4x4 BLD*
DNF (14:49.12), DNF (15:51.23), 15:34.29 = 15:34.29
COMMENT: I think that's my new PB, but nowhere near as good as all the other 4x4 Blind competitors
*3x3x3 MultiBLD*
2/2 in 4:12.39
*3x3x3 OH*
(40.39), 45.23, (49.16), 47.22, 48.56 = 47.00
COMMENT: Good.
*3x3x3 MTS*
(2:15.23), 2:27.36, 2:29.45, (2:30.26), 2:25.31 = 27.37
COMMENT: Good.
*Square-1*
58.42, 57.36, (59.23), (54.36), 58.23 = 58.00
COMMENT: Finally sub-minute! This happened because of my new square-shape method.
*3x3x3 FMC*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2009)

*2x2:*15.54, 13.14, (5.62), 17.30, (28.18)= 15.33
Bad average. 2nd scramble is weird 

*3x3:* (22.90), (44.98), 36.50, 33.94, 34.42 = 34.95
HORRIBLE! I usually average around 30 seconds -.-

*3x3 FMC:*
X-Cross: y2 D' L2 F R U R' f L' f' L U' L' D2 L (15)
2nd F2L: D' M' F2 M D' R' D R (8)
3rd F2L: B' D B D' B' D2 B D' B' D B (11)
4th F2L: D' F' D F D' L D L' (8)
Edge-Orient.: x2 f R U R' U' f' (7)
Corner-Orient.: b U B' U' b' R B R' (8)
Corner-Permut.: R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9)
Edge-Permut.: skipped (0)
Total = 68 moves
My first attempt on FMC. Really bad, but nevertheless I am proud of my solution


*Megaminx:* 4:55.82, (5:13.36), 4:06.98, (3:49.18), 4:15.64 = 4:26.15
_PB _


----------



## Edmund (Apr 16, 2009)

{2x2 Speed}
Average: 5.27
The solves: (4.04), 6.06, 4.95, (9.11), 4.79
Cube White Eastsheen
Comment: decent average. The forth solve was a massive fail. messed up oll and y-perm (which is my worst 2x2 alg

{2-4 Relay}
Time: 3:28.75
Cubes: 2White Eastsheen, 3Diansheng,4Rubik's
Comment: I have to get meffert's 4. These solves sucked every single one.

{3x3 Speed}
Average: 17.38
The solves: (19.79), 17.53, 16.71, (15.76), 17.92
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: I feel alot better today than I did yesterday. In my last 4 days of spring break I have to practice.

{3x3 One-Handed}
Average: 34.90
The solves: 37.46, 37.54, 29.68, (39.26), (23.77)
Cube: White (a) ll
Comment: Good average (but better last weekly comp I think). 23.77 was nice and nonlucky

{3x3Fewest Moves}
Number of moves: 50
Scramble:1. L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' U B L' F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 D 
Time:6:15-7:15p.m.
Solution:
White (F) Blue (U)
U’, S2, D’, F, L’ B, L, B, U, R’, U’, 
Reangle: Orange (F), Yellow (U)
U2, R, U’, R2, U, R’, U2, R
U, B’, R, B, U, R, U, R’
f, R, U, R’, U’, R, U, R’, U’, f’
Reangle: Red (F) Yellow (U)
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
Comment: First attempt so not good. I thought the beginning was good. But the end got bad.
oh and scramble green (F) white (U)

{2x2 blind}
Best: 52.44
The solves: DNF, 52.44, DNF
Cube: Black Eastsheen
Comment: i dont really care about this event at all. Memo is so inconsistent with 2x2 bld.

Let's fix my magics now, so i can compete?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 16, 2009)

Megaminx: (1:52.64) 1:47.18 1:42.28 (1:41.54) 1:47.72 = 1:45.73 *Ok.*
2x2: 5.62 (3.84) 6.58 (6.58) 5.94 = 6.05 *Good.*
3x3: (19.54) (15.22) 16.18 19.06 19.38 = 18.21 *Ok.*
4x4: (1:17.18) 1:09.50 (1:06.62) 1:11.04 1:09.02 = 1:09.85 *Good.*
2-3-4: 1:41.90 *Ok.*
Square-1: 1:00.03 1:20.82 (1:00.03) 1:17.54 (1:41.90) = 1:12.80 *Whatever.*
5x5: 2:14.90 2:02.98 (1:52.46) 1:57.52 (2:15.64) = 2:05.13 *Fail.*
3x3OH: 31.30 (30.50) (43.62) 33.06 30.50 = 31.62 *PB average. 43 failed.*
2-3-4-5: 3:34.46 *Yay! PB!*
3x3FMC: 47 moves

2x2x2: B2 U2 B' U L U' L' U
2x2x3: R' U' L U' L' U2
F2L: x2 F2 U L F' L' U2 L' U2 L U' L U L' F' U' (U' F' D' F U F' D F)F
OLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' U'

U' U' becomes U2 before insertion, F F becomes F2 after insertion.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 16, 2009)

at school in computer graphics, wow this class is such a joke
megaminx: 3:58.78 3:44.01 4:12.73 3:52.62 3:23.62(PB) = 3:51.80(PB)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

2x29.69), (4.06), 6.58, 7.02, 7.38=6.99
Comment: sub 7  the second one was easy, just 2 corners needed twisting
3x3:18.75, (16.08), (24.20), 22.19, 23.64=21.53
Comment:non rolling was 20.53. very good average for me 
4x4
2x2bld
3x3bld
3x3OH
234
magic
multi


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
Scramble: L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' U B L' F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 D
Solution: D B' D2 U R' U2 R2 B D R B' R D' L' D' R2 D L D' R D B2 L B2 L' D L B L' B' D' B2

2x2x2: D B' D2 U R' U2
2x2x3: R2 B D R
3x cross: B' R D2 . R' D
4th pair: B2 L B2 L'
OLL: D L B L' B' D'
AUF: B2
insert at .: D L' D' R2 D L D' R2
D2 D become D' before insertion; R2 R' become R after insertion.

Comment: Found everything but the insertion in ten minutes; found the insertion a few minutes later. I know I shouldn't do this, but every time I find a solution that's better than 35 moves or so, my mind just shuts down and I can't bring myself to try to find something better. So I just quit after 20 minutes on this one.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 16, 2009)

3x3x3: 30.12 , 23.57, 21.08, 26.87, 30.09 = *(26.84)*
Gah!, I re-stickered my white DIY with a black side and my F2L recognition is practically gone 

I might re-re-sticker it ...


----------



## mande (Apr 16, 2009)

3x3 FMC: 34 moves
Solution: R' D' U' B' R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' B L B' D L2 D2 L D L' D L F' R F' R' F2 L2 D L' D L D2 L' D

Explanation: 
2x2x2: R' D' U' B' R2
3x cross: L2 D' L2 B2 L' B L B'
F2L: D L2 D2 L D L' D (L2)
LL: (L') F' R F' R' F2 L2 D L' D L D2 L' D

Comment: Pretty happy with a 34 moves soln, it seems the last few weeks' FMC's have all been sub 35 for me!

3x3: 20.80, (17.02), 21.93, 18.14, (25.06) = 20.29
Comment: 2nd non lucky, 4th messed up F2L, PLL skip.
That was crazy fast for me...amazing...


----------



## marineasalia (Apr 16, 2009)

3x3: 19.08, 23.64, 23.53, 22.08, 23.88 = *23.09*
Comment: good solve for me...


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 16, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (12.90), 13.12, 13.21, 13.66, (13.75) = 13.33
In-ruddy-sane. No warm-up, bar 5 5x5 solves 

2x2: (5.52), (4.11), 5.01, 5.45, 4.45 = 4.97
Meh, should've been better considering the scrambles...

4x4: 1:16.83 P, (1:17.26 O), 1:10.21, 1:11.82, (1:08.29 O) = 1:12.95
Meffert's still hasn't arrived  No warm-up, so you can see the gradual improvement of my solves 

5x5: 2:37.19, (2:42.38), 2:33.23, (2:26.16), 2:28.73 = 2:33.54
Yay, new V-cube! Wow, my arms hurt now...

234: 1:35.34
Splits were about 5-14-1:16. PLL parity on 4x4.

2345:

Sq-1: (26.00), (38.26 P), 29.62 P, 30.81, 34.09 P = 31.51
Average-ish. Three parities, so that slowed me down a bit.

OH: (39.20), 45.36, 41.08, (50.07), 47.68 = 44.71
Fairly average, but not that good still 

FMC:


----------



## maxcube (Apr 16, 2009)

*2x2:*
10.45	, 10.76, (8.07), 10.00, (12.42+) = 10.40

*2x2 BLD:*
DNF, 46.92	, 1:18.69 = 46.92
Good.

*3x3:*
22.42	, (26.52), 21.29, 24.26+, (20.66) = 22.66
Not good. Needed to warn up more.

*3x3 OH:*
55.08, 44.87, (1:07.68), 59.73, (44.81) = 53.23
1 & 3 were Z-Perms. I am now "officially" sub1.

*3x3 BLD:*
4:23.06, 3:45.61+, DNF = 3:45.61
Very good for me. The DNF was 4 edges flipped.

*3x3 Multi BLD:*
0/2. My brain cant fit 2 memos at once.

*3x3 FMC:*
Scramble: L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' U B L' F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 D
Cross: x' U R2 D' F' L R' U R(8)
F2L #1: x' U B U B U B' U B(8)
F2L #2: U' B U B' U' R U R'(8)
F2L #3: U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L(8)
F2L #4: U B U2 B' U' B U B' U B U' B'(12)
OLL: y2 F R U R' U' F(6)
PLL: U2 y R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F(18)
Total: 56

*4x4 :*
(2:23.29), (1:49.19), 2:22.61, 2:15.88, 2:12.47 = 2:12.69
I want my Meffert's!!

*2-3-4 Relay:*
2:54.89
Bleh.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 16, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.90, (3.04), (8.63), 4.34, 3.60 = 4.61
Ortega, CLL, LBL, SS, CLL... Easy SS case and some CLL's I remembered.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 16, 2009)

i just did fewest moves and i think i did ok for my first real attempt. it took me 25 minutes to find my fastest one but i have a question(S)
1) Does slice notation count as 2 moves or one? (M, S, E)
2) Does 2 twists in the same layer count as one or 2 (like would r2 u' l be 3 moves or 4 moves?)


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

1. 2 Moves
2. 3 Moves


----------



## jcuber (Apr 17, 2009)

2x2: 10.34 10.08 (10.92) (5.47) 8.47=9.06
meh. 5.47 was PLL skip.

4x4: 1:18.16 (1:08.21) 1:23.38 (1:30.93) 1:17.01
suckish, I was only half warm.

5x5: (1:57.06) 2:18.88 2:22.56 2:09.94 (2:33.31)
YES!! (AGAIN) SUB 2! I screwed up the last solve on centers, edges, and 3x3, though. Other than the first solve, it was a pretty medeocre average.

7x7: (6:47.00) 6:44.09 (6:19.64) 6:39.78 6:35.89
YES!!! I didn't know I was even sub-7, my PB previous to this session was 6:50! I guess the small amount of increased practice time has paid off! Nothing lucky, or even easy.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.41, (1.62), (4.05), 2.89, 1.98 = *2.76*
Erm, woot?
*3x3:* (10.25), (15.55), 12.14, 11.26, 12.69 = *12.03*
Pretty nice
*OH:* 24.12, (23.58), (26.14), 25.38, 25.33 = *24.94*
Sub 25!
*4x4: *54.27, (49.75), (1:10.80), 54.48, 56.55 = *55.10*
Meh.
*2x2BLD: *16.47, 11.00, 25.52 = *11.00*
Nice
*234: 1:16.39*
OK.
*2345: 3:05.98*
Good.
*Sq-1:* 32.92, (27.39), (49.91), 33.36, 42.92 = *36.40*
Good
*Megaminx: 1:43.95 average*
My computer crashed as I finished the average, so I couldn't get the single times. This average really sucked.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *2x2:* 3.41, (1.62), (4.05), 2.89, 1.98 = *2.76*
> Erm, woot?



What method?


----------



## Kian (Apr 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *2x2:* 3.41, (1.62), (4.05), 2.89, 1.98 = *2.76*
> Erm, woot?



uhh, what just happened?


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Ortega, CLL A bit of Guimond. 

The 2nd one was CLL, with a one move FL. The last one, I saw that a CLL algorithm was half completed.
Do you want all of my solutions?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

No, we don't need all the solutions. I'm just amazed. I don't think I've ever seen that low of an average, what's the WR average for 2x2 right now? (I'm going to go check the WCA page, so don't answer that)

EDIT: It's 3.28. You could have beaten the WR average with that average.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 17, 2009)

3x3 BLD:
1. 1:38.69
2. 1:48.89
2. 2:09.67


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 3x3 BLD:
> 1. 1:38.69
> 2. 1:48.89
> 2. 2:09.67



Yes! Finally some good competition. I'm going to have to beat this.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD:
> ...



I got a 1:12 last week, and you didnt beat that . so what about me?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

If you compete, I'll be glad. Before last week, I won 4 in a row for BLD


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
1. L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' U B L' F L2 D2 L' D2 R2 D

*
Double extended cross:* F D’ F’ B R’ U R U2 R2 D2 x’ *(10)*

*Finish solve:* U L2 U2 L U L’ U L’ U’ L’ U2 B’ U’ B U2 B’ U2 B2 U B’ U B U’ L U’ L’ B U L’ R B2 L R’ U B2 U’ *(36)*

I suck, I couldn’t find a nice ending after that double extended cross, and I’m not good at orienting edges petrus style

*46 moves.*


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2009)

2x2: 3.25, (1.31), (4.14), 3.39, 2.45 => 3.03, hm easy scrambles
3x3: (9,43), 10.67, (12.32), 11.47, 11.23 => 11.12 w/e
4x4: 49.37 P, 49.30 O, (50.14 P), (46.52 P), 48.96 OP => 49.21 rubbish


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

What's this Erik? Cant even beat a noob?


----------



## Jai (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, it's been a while since I've done the weekly comp. 

*2x2:* 4.84, 3.42, 4.13, 3.70, 4.65 = *4.16*

*3x3:* 12.15, 12.48, 12.36, 12.46, 12.22 = *12.35*

*4x4: *58.17, 1:03.50, 1:00.36, 59.65, 56.03 = *59.39*
*
5x5:* 2:31.77, 3:21.31, 2:47.24, 2:56.75, 2:56.94 = *2:53.64*

*3x3OH:* 19.84, 17.68, 22.92, 19.78, 18.53 = *19.38*

*Pyraminx:* 7.30, 7.18, 8.61, 7.72, 6.82 = *7.40*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 17, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 18.25, (11.48) (LL skip?), (26.48), 16.55, 20.75 = *18.52* (using an LBL method)
*3x3x3:* (35.87) (easy cross and F2L), 48.35, (53.22), 50.97, 50.60
*4x4x4:* 3:27.87, 3:36.27 (OLL parity - very enjoyable solve), (3:57.46) (lots of hesitations forming edges), (3:20.53), 3:39.37 = *3:31.17* (whooo! a good average for me!)
*7x7x7:* 19:45.00 (teaching my eldest daughter the 7x7x7 so I did this solve as a demonstration), (17:11.00), 19:22.00 (pop during edges), (20:51.00) (some confusion here!), 18:02.00 = *19:03.00* (yay! sub 20 average - just need to knock 5 mins off before UK Masters!)
*Megaminx:* 6:20.73 (in semi-darkness!), 6:45.23, 9:08.03 (trying some new ideas, failing at old ones!), 7:24.63 (not great), 7:04.43 (massive pop!)
Pyraminx: 32.26, 52.78 (mistakes!), 24.09, 45.92, 36.62 (pretty bad show - should've practiced)


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What's this Erik? Cant even beat a noob?



Come on give me some slack here I haven't practised 2x2 (or anything) in ages, I forgot 1/3 of the CLL's again :S, and ur not a noob


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Snake: 18.34, 20.20



there is no snake


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Snake: 18.34, 20.20



Sorry Michael, but Snake is no longer with us. 
Some of you seems very fond of him 

And I see I'm not the first to notice


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 17, 2009)

*3x3x3 OH:* 52.23, 54.70, 55.45, (1:07.11), (43.54) = *54.13*
*2x2x2:* 6.08, (3.98), (7.63), 6.34, 6.17 = *6.20*
*3x3x3:* 22.47, (18.68), 20.94, 19.73, (26.05) = *21.05*
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:00.60, DNF = *1:00.60*
*7x7x7:* (11:43.02), 11:49.04, 12:58.14, (13:51.92), 12:56.72 = *12:34.63*
*5x5x5:* 3:57.83, (3:56.18), (4:04.43), 3:56.85, 3:58.44 = *3:57.71*


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > What's this Erik? Cant even beat a noob?
> ...



I noticed you haven't been active on the forums. Yeah CLL is annoying.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.16, 2.54, 3.25, 3.97, 1.58 = 2.98
BAHAHAHA what ridiculous scrambles. Sune, a really fun 2gen case, Oll skip to Jperm, the easiest L case, and one where the first layer cancels the first 3 moves of the CLL.

*4x4:* 57.00, 1:05.84, 53.27, 1:03.59, 58.66 = 59.75
nice!

*3match:* 1:13.02, 1:12.25, 1:22.21, 1:16.91, 1:10.21 = 1:14.06
I'm starting to rather like this event.

*3x3OH:* 36.26, 31.41, 29.91, 34.26, 30.34 = 32.00

*clock:* 7.58, 8.50, 8.31, 7.50, 8.72 = 8.13
hrmph.

*pyra:* 13.80, 13.72, 12.02, 13.72, 14.06 = 13.75
lol nice sd

*sq-1:* 16.76, 21.72, 26.31, 22.50, 24.41 = 22.88
meh.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 18, 2009)

hi erm i'd like to join this.

OH:
(27.28), 21.56, 20.56, 25.27, (20.42) = 22.46

both worst solve times were fanwuq's r perm, but dont tell him.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2009)

I was bored so I did some puzzles. But not NEARLY bored enough to do 6x6 or 7x7 (or 3BLD).

*2x2*: 6.19 (DNF) (5.29) 7.90 6.59 = 6.89
Really bad, dropped the cube off the table on the 7.90
*3x3*: 13.37 13.81 (11.87) 17.52 (17.68) = 14.90
Good F2L = awesome time, bad F2L = awful time. My second 13.37 today (!).
*4x4*: 54.56 (56.57) (44.52) 56.12 45.20 = 51.96
Parities: dp np np dp np. Counting 45 = wtf nice 
*5x5*: 1:29.79 (2:27.76) 1:30.58 1:34.97 (1:27.88) = 1:31.78
I remember when this was a world-class average time 
*2x2 BLD*: 1:00.77 48.21 DNF(40.84)
3-cycle orient/permute. Last one was a Jperm off.
*3x3 OH*: 26.17 28.26 (29.96) 27.79 (25.32) = 27.41
I know, I suck at OH.
*3match*: 1:00.10 55.78 (43.70) 58.80 (DNF) = 58.23
I decided to use a different method than normal and it worked REALLY well. It was cross, D corners then E edges keyhole style, EO/EP/CP/CO. I tried to have as little to recognize as possible at each step.
*234 Relay*: 1:38.87
Mixed up the stupid red and yellow stickers on 4x4. I hate these stickers.
*2345 Relay*: 2:56.53
Better.
*Magic*: 2.94 2.21 (DNF) (2.01) 2.23 = 2.46
This magic sucks.
*Master Magic*: 10.15 (DNF) (4.57) 5.00 4.83 = 6.66
Yes, my master magic sucks too. Also it's not reverse strung, so I can't use my fast method (which I can sub-3 on a good puzzle). Blahrf.
*Clock*: 10.69 (DNF) 14.04 (10.57) 14.41 = 13.05
The 10s were nice and easy.
*Megaminx*: (2:17.43) 2:23.94 2:41.13 2:37.17 (DNS) = 2:34.08
I average sub-1:30 on the simulator. I hate having to wrist.
*Pyraminx*: (7.13) 7.61 (17.03) 12.71 9.98 = 10.10
The 12 and 17 would've been better if my pyraminx didn't suck so much.
*Square-1*: (24.66) (41.19) 40.13 34.98 31.16 = 35.42
Timer didn't start on the first and fifth so I used some other random scramble.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 18, 2009)

3x3x3 One-handed:
1. (27.67)
2. (22.02)
3. 24.26
4. 22.12
5. 24.67
Average: 23.68

Note: I cannot balance one-handed practice with practicing Roux, gaming (not like, 24/7) and school (all min days next week = practice!)...I need to practice this for Berkeley next weekend...and I have work over the weekend (at least it's not too much ).

I would also like to thank Jai and Loh Jing for beating me in this event


----------



## PeterV (Apr 18, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (9.71), 10.76, (DNF), 12.34, 11.30 = *11.47 avg.*
Comment: Edit: Changed thrid solve to DNF. Still an O.K. average.

3x3x3: (28.20), 32.98, 30.07, (33.42), 33.30 = *32.12 avg.*
Comment: Not so good, but at least consistent.

4x4x4: 2:56.97 (O), (3:17.05 (OP)), (2:49.73 (OP)), 3:00.57 (OP), 3:06.00 (OP) = *3:01.18 avg.*
Comment: Wow, both parities on every solve except the first.

2-4 Realy: *4:14.53 (OP)*
Comment: More parity!

Magic: (1.45), (1.95), 1.62, 1.50, 1.53 = *1.55 avg.*
Comment: Good.

FMC:
2x2x2: F D' B U R' D2 (6)
X-Cross: B2 U' L' U B2 U' L U B' (9)
3rd Slot: U R' U' R (4)
4th Slot: U L' U L U F U F' U F U' F' (12)
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F' (8)
PLL: U' F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 (10)
Total = 49 Moves


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (4.55), 7.34, 6.63, 5.39, (7.57) *Average- 6.45* 
*3x3x3-* (15.91), (21.54), 19.57, 20.32, 19.23 *Average- 19.71*
*4x4x4-* (1:10.19), (1:27.38), 1:21.12, 1:17.27, 1:23.77 *Average- 1:20.72*
*5x5x5-* (2:32.96), 2:19.63, 2:26.93, (2:07.06), 2:22.93 *Average- 2:23.16	*
*2-4 Relay- 2:05.78*
*2-5 Relay- 4:09.32*
*3x3 OH-* 55.67, 52.90, (44.85), 54.55, (1:02.74) *Average- 54.37*


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 19, 2009)

2x2:
4.89 3.11 3.8 3.09 1.31 = 3.33
Comment: 3.33 Average with a SD of 0.33  Oh, and those were way too easy.
3x3: 16.13 17.61 17.61 12.47 13.55 = 15.76
Comment: First 3 solves, common. Im liking the last 2 though 
4x4: 1:16.96 1:18.18 1:22.38 1:19.16 1:17.93 = 1:18.42
Comment: Meh...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 19, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry Michael, but Snake is no longer with us.
> Some of you seems very fond of him



Aw no snake! Snake has no scramble so I usually start off with that one. It's also an easy one for accumulating "turning-up" points!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2009)

PeterV said:


> Peter V:
> 
> 2x2x2: 9.71, 10.76, (8.36), (12.34), 11.30 = 10.59 avg.
> Comment: Good.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: 6:09.41 DNF 5:27.21
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF
comment: For the past year or so my 5x5x5 has been getting worse and worse, or so it feels like to me. I feel that I really, really like the mental pacing of 4x4x4 BLD and that I am trying too hard to apply that to 5x5x5. I need to work on figuring out an optimal 5x5x5 pacing, for me that is.

Chris


----------



## Edam (Apr 19, 2009)

*2x2* - 16.28, (9.25), 14.69, (DNF), 14.13 = *15.03 *
*3x3 *- 21.18, (26.33), 21.09, (20.75), 22.40 = *21.56*
new pb
*4x4* - 2:34.11, (2:38.36), (2:17.56), 2:31.75, 2:19.30 = *2:28.39*
*5x5 *- 3:00.06, 3:14.11, (2:56.28), 2:59.94, (3:23.52) = *3:04.70*
*7x7 *- 9:33.58, 9:39.25, (9:55.12), 9:02.52, (9.00.86) = *9:25.12*


*magic* - (DNF), 5.00, 5.97, 3.97, (3.34) =* 4.98*
*pminx* - 17.96, (26.68), 18.68, (13.47), 18.56 = *18.40*
lame
*mminx* - 5:36.41, (5:12.36), (7:03.22), 6:05.11, 6:15.78 = *5:59.10*
started well, got worse.

*2-3-4* - *3:45.55*
*2-3-4-5* - *6:06.06*


----------



## guusrs (Apr 19, 2009)

FMC: Finding a good start was easy, so I aimed for a sub-30, ignoring all 30+ solutions. After one hour I was left with nothing, so DNF. Anyone sub 30?
Gus


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 19, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 34 moves*
Solution: D' B' U2 B2 U' R' U2 R' D B' D B D2 L' B' L B' L' B L2 B' L' D B L B' L' B' U' B D' B' U B

Comment: Instead of looking for an insertion, I explored a 15-move F2L minus 1 slot case, but I didn't come up with a better solution.
Explanation:
2x2x2: D' B' U2 B2 U' R' U2 R'
2X Cross: D B' D B D2
3rd slot: L' B' L B' L' B L
4th slot: L B' L'
ELL: D B L B' L' (D')
CLL: (D) B' U' B D' B' U B


----------



## PeterV (Apr 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Peter V:
> ...



Shucks. Why do I always DNF easy scrambles?


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 20, 2009)

2x2: 8.04 9.87 9.78 5.97 7.93 = 8.58 (not good)
3x3: 20.11 20.97 23.47 24.74 25.46 = 23.30 (ugh)
4x4: 1:31.56 1:29.12 1:34.04 1:30.86 1:34.65 = 1:32.15 (alright)
3x3OH: 51.49 1:03.41 53.36 52.00 50.92 = 52.28 (good)
pyraminx: 12.06 13.26 13.96 13.15 9.99 = 12.85 (consistent)
wish I had time to do more but I am just too tired


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 20, 2009)

Mats B
2x2: 27.89 21.83 25.19 35.42 26.87 = *26.65*
3x3: 61.32 55.68 44.30 86.31 49.27 = *55.42* 
PB in spite of the 86. 2 under 50 is good for me

4x4: 3:35.02 3:42.82 3:56.90 4:02.58 3:36.55 =* 3:45.42* PB too
5x5: 11:36.46 12:18.29 10:16.49 10:09.84 9:23.82 =* 10:40.93*
2x2BLD: 38.89 DNF 47.61 = *38.89*
Good & PB
3x3BLD: DNF DNF 2:25.32 = *2:25.32*
Good
4x4BLD: 17:58 15:34 DNF (13:00) = *15:34*
I started with 2 ok times. Then I read Chris's times and had to go for speed 
It is a little frustrating to think you did some good and then someone (albeit the 
worlds best(?)) goes three times as fast. I got speed and a DNF. 
But I got to agree with him, 4BLD is a nice mix of memo and speed. 
IMO 3BLD is too fast and 5BLD to slow/too much memo.

5x5BLD: 35:46 DNF (33:05) DNF (31:17) =* 35:46*
After the good first one I tried faster. Last one was only three centers off. 

Multi: *3 / 3* 24:42 Went slow
2-4Rel: *5:41.00 *
2-5Rel: *17:46.16*
I wonder why I bother with 5x5 speed :confused::confused:
(and 2x2 speed too :confused::confused


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2009)

All done this week!

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.03, 9.86, 10.19, 4.77, 6.59 = *8.16*
Comment: It looks like Guimond took 2 or 3 seconds off my times with Ortega. When you’re as slow as I am, saving a few moves per solve really helps! I think that’s the main difference for me – fewer moves. My lookahead is really no better – it stinks with both. 
*3x3x3:* 25.29, 24.29, 28.66, 26.05, 27.16 = *26.17*
*4x4x4:* 1:55.16 (O), 1:43.11 (P), 1:55.84, 1:37.58 (P), 1:42.27 (O) = *1:46.85*
*5x5x5:* 2:51.43, 2:49.88, 2:55.22, 2:33.44, 2:24.43 = *2:44.92*
*6x6x6:* 5:38.99 (OP), 5:28.56 (OP), 5:06.68 (O), 4:39.58 (P), 37:25.29 (16:43) = *5:24.74*
Comment: New PB on the fourth solve – it probably would have been sub-4:30 if it weren’t for the parity! The fifth solve is my second-fastest 6x6x6 BLD ever, but I guess it really shouldn’t count. Very very easy lucky centers (put it this way, you’ll know which way to orient it for BLD almost instantly). Still, I’m very happy with the memo time, in particular.
*7x7x7:* 8:03.09, 7:35.26, 7:48.93, 7:34.42, DNF (52:12.62, 25:17) = *7:49.09*
Comment: Fifth solve was off by 2 obliques, 4 corners, 4 centrals, 8 inner wings, and 8 outer wings. But all of it can be accounted for by the fact that if I did a D’ B’ D, the corners are fixed. It looks like I left out a B’ somewhere when undoing a setup move – without that missing move, I would have been off by just 2 obliques. The time was great – just six more minutes to shave off in order to equal Ville’s first solve! Someday I’ll get there!  (Of course, by then Ville will have done sub-30, probably on his second attempt.)
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 33.80, 1:10.54 = *33.80*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:05.03, 2:24.11, 2:06.66 = *2:05.03*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:03.27 (3:51), 9:16.87 (4:26), 8:31.08 (3:46) = *8:03.27*
Comment: Finally some decent accuracy!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (17:53.60, 9:15), 17:54.68 (9:55), 21:00.34 (11:15) = *17:54.68*
Comment: First one was off by 3 X centers – I used the wrong piece to do the cycle.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* (1/6, 60:00, 34:30 memorization)
Comment: I gave the details for this in the Blindfold Failures thread. It’s a disastrous result, but I’m happy with it because I was really close on most of the cubes, using commutators and no preorientation for corners. I’m going to keep working on this for multi – hopefully this will start showing some real results in a few more weeks. So everyone else should have some good opportunities for a while to easily beat me in multi. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.09, 44.90, 47.84, 48.78, 40.81 = *47.17*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:55.75, 1:59.69, 2:01.93, 2:04.11, 1:50.03 = *1:59.12*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 4:15.71, 1:47.60, 1:47.81, DNF, 1:41.45 = *2:37.04*
Comment: Ouch! On the first one, I solved the whole thing then noticed I did the cross wrong (so the pairs weren’t paired properly). So I had to solve it a second time. On the fourth one, the same thing happened, but that time I didn’t notice the mistake until after stopping the timer. It was really disappointing, too, because it would have been my best time – 1:25.
*2-4 relay:* *2:34.28* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *4:54.77*
*Magic:* 2.66, 2.25, 2.46, 3.83, 2.18 = *2.46*
*Master Magic:* 4.72, 4.61, 4.22, 3.83, 5.19 = *4.52*
*Clock:* 22.09, 22.09, 24.81, 24.90, 31.90 = *23.93*
*MegaMinx:* 3:30.60, 3:17.44, 3:14.93, 3:09.70, 2:58.52 = *3:14.02*
*Pyraminx:* 19.15, 19.93, 26.05, 19.31, 16.44 = *19.46*
*Square-1:* 1:03.30 (P), 51.65, 1:13.16 (P), 49.02, 1:02.58 = *59.18*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
Comment: See solution in earlier post. Really, it was a lucky solution, not a particularly good one.

@Mats and Chris: I'm the opposite - I find the pace of 5x5x5 BLD much nicer than 4x4x4 BLD. 4x4x4 BLD and 3x3x3 BLD feel the same to me - too rushed. But this week was pretty nice for 4x4x4 for me. Mats, don't be frustrated with your times - you're starting to get seriously fast. It won't be long before you're sub-10 on 4x4x4 BLD, at your current rate of improvement.

And Mats, as for why you keep trying with 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 speed: so you can get faster at BLD, of course! You should really work on getting sub-30 at 3x3x3 - I think it would help your BLD times lots.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

PeterV said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



In competition the way it works if the timer doesn't start is that they will ask you to solve the cube (or if you're REALLY slow they'll get someone faster to do it) and then give you a different scramble. Because a timer malfunction is not considered to be your fault, you get a re-do instead of a DNF.

I wouldn't consider it a DNF because you didn't know the rules and because this is just practice, but next time, redo the solve with a new scramble (from CCT or cubemania or something like that).


----------



## Edmund (Apr 20, 2009)

i think they do the inverse of the scramble that was suppose to be given or something like that


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> 4x4BLD: 17:58 15:34 DNF (13:00) = *15:34*
> I started with 2 ok times. Then I read Chris's times and had to go for speed
> It is a little frustrating to think you did some good and then someone (albeit the
> worlds best(?)) goes three times as fast. I got speed and a DNF.
> But I got to agree with him, 4BLD is a nice mix of memo and speed.



Hey Mats,

Keep in mind though, I've been practicing 4x4 BLD seriously since right after Worlds '05, or about 3.5 years. When I first started it took me a couple months to get my first ever sub-20 solve, and I flipped out! And I feel the same way as you do looking at Ville's practice times ;-)

I've been working on my 5x5x5 BLD in the past couple days, and have decided that I tend to just blindly do solves without working on my memory methods, recall speed, etc.. So I've decided that in order to get more serious about 5x5 BLD I need to practice those things a lot more than I used to.

Keep up the good work, and trust me you'll find that each step forward you take with your times will be more permanent than it seems like. Once you get your first sub-10, your brain sort of learns how a sub-10 solve should go and it's not long after that when you will be semi-regular sub-10, then fairly regular sub-10 and you get the idea.

@Mike
Mike as much as you do the really big cubes BLD I wonder if now the 5x5x5 seems like the "middle" cube. Just the right balance between lots of memo and just going super fast? Congrats on the success rate this week, and on the times too! You totally creamed me on 5x5x5, again 



Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike as much as you do the really big cubes BLD I wonder if now the 5x5x5 seems like the "middle" cube. Just the right balance between lots of memo and just going super fast? Congrats on the success rate this week, and on the times too! You totally creamed me on 5x5x5, again



I think you're right about that. And I think that's what went wrong for me the week of the Ohio Open, actually. I stopped doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 for a week so I could concentrate on lots of 5x5x5 BLD. And then suddenly I lost the ability to do them. It seems like I adjusted away from it being the "middle" cube, and all of a sudden I wasn't any good at it anymore.

Now I'm back to doing a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 every week, and all of a sudden 5x5x5 is getting easier again. They were a little slow, still - I've slowed down on memorization - but I think it's starting to get better again. Hopefully I'll get back to current WR times again soon (which I'm sure is still 2-3 minutes slower than you are these days!).

So what were your 5x5x5 DNF times like?

(Oh, and by the way, I'm really starting to make progress on BH corners. I've worked my way through about half the cases now. It's really amazing how easy they get as you go.)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 21, 2009)

3x3: (23.77), 28.38, 24.97, 26.27, (30.16) = 26.54
WOW THAT SUCKS DUDE. lol i lost to mike hughey...

4x4: (64.38), (56.21), 62.08, 56.68, 59.86 = 59.54
stupid super 1s. grhhh
and wow, my 4x4 is only slower than my 4x4 by 23s on average. amazing. that also means i can solve 2.24 3x3s in the same time i solve 4x4...wow.
FML


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 21, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> and wow, my 4x4 is only slower than my 3x3 by 33s on average.



Corrected, oui?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


That depends on the judge. If the timer didn't start because you didn't wait untill the green light comes on it isn't a timer malfunction so I would DNF you.
If the timer really didn't start (never happened to me before). You should be stopped by the judge and he will provide you with an alternate scramble (most of the time that would indeed be the inverse of the regular scramble)
If the timer shuts down during the solve you should get another attempt, but sometimes (especially during blind solves) the stopwatch from the judge will be used
Most timer malfunctions happen because hands are not lifted from the timer entirely correct so the timer registers a 0.02 time (only happened to me once). This might get judges as a DNF, but most of the time you will get a replacement attempt with the inverse scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement, both Mike & Chris. I know I make improvements, this
weekly contest forum is one of the best instruments to measure that. And I do not have
to compare myself with you. There are lesser goals (and more realistic). And you are
kind enough to do 3 DNF:s sometimes so I can beat you then. 

And I see you are busy Mike, both Guimard and BH. How long did Guimard take you?
Corner BH I suppose I am making a little step towards by myself when I better some 
3-cycles in corner TurBo.

@Chris, your photo at WCA needs a little trimming. It must be exactly 200 x 300 pixels,
otherwise the picture is distorted (I guess, the same thing happened to me).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, both Mike & Chris. I know I make improvements, this
> weekly contest forum is one of the best instruments to measure that. And I do not have
> to compare myself with you. There are lesser goals (and more realistic). And you are
> kind enough to do 3 DNF:s sometimes so I can beat you then.


I have a similar experience comparing myself to Chris (or even worse, Ville). 



MatsBergsten said:


> And I see you are busy Mike, both Guimard and BH. How long did Guimard take you?
> Corner BH I suppose I am making a little step towards by myself when I better some
> 3-cycles in corner TurBo.


Guimond really only took a weekend. I printed out the algs from Erik's website and carried them around with me the whole weekend, and by the end I knew them all (although I was still sometimes slow to recall them). Another week or so got them pretty solid. It's not that much to do.

Since then I've been working on BH, and I have about half the algorithms memorized. I hope to have them all by the end of the week - it's surprisingly easy to learn BH, especially if you already know center commutators. I'm finally trying some solves with it - I'm still averaging around 4 minutes, and about 1 of 3 algorithms I use aren't BH algs, but it's improving, and I've had some sub-3 solves. I still stumble a bit with parity and twisted corners. I'm definitely only learning BH corners for now - once I finish them I MIGHT consider trying BH edges as well, but not for a while.


----------



## Escher (Apr 21, 2009)

2x2
(4.90), 2.86, 4.82, 3.00, 2.94 = 3.59.

I got totally pwned this week, I'm like 5th place :| Shame about the counting 4.

3x3
4x4
Pyraminx
Megaminx
OH
2x2 BLD
3x3 BLD

all the rest will be done tomorrow evening


----------



## PeterV (Apr 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



Thanks for answering my question. I must've not held the timer long enough for the green light to come on, so I'll keep it as a DNF.


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 22, 2009)

Andy Tsao
5x5x5: 1:40.74, (2:01.42), (1:37.26), 1:55.04, 1:38.84 = 1:44.87 some nice solves and a decent average.
3x3x3: 12.43, 12.36, (11.38), 14.92, 12.63 = 12.47 ok I guess.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think you're right about that. And I think that's what went wrong for me the week of the Ohio Open, actually. I stopped doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 for a week so I could concentrate on lots of 5x5x5 BLD. And then suddenly I lost the ability to do them. It seems like I adjusted away from it being the "middle" cube, and all of a sudden I wasn't any good at it anymore.
> 
> Now I'm back to doing a 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 every week, and all of a sudden 5x5x5 is getting easier again. They were a little slow, still - I've slowed down on memorization - but I think it's starting to get better again. Hopefully I'll get back to current WR times again soon (which I'm sure is still 2-3 minutes slower than you are these days!).



Mike, do you find that doing the larger cubes makes you change your pacing on the 5x5x5? It seems like you might be tempted to go slower even on 5x5x5 if you do too much practice on bigger cubes? Or maybe it makes it seem like the 5x5x5 is so puny in comparison that you feel it is easier to go fast?

I wonder if doing more 4x4's than 5x5's means I tend to rush too quickly on 5x5 (trying to mimic my 4x4 pace)? Maybe I should do more 6x6 (just one step above 5x5) to make the 5x5 feel a bit easier? 7x7 would just be a once in a blue moon kind of thing haha. Much respect for your weekly solves on those monster cubes btw.



> So what were your 5x5x5 DNF times like?



To be honest, and I am not trying to be rude or elitist in any way, I'd really rather not say. I do consider my DNFs to be total failures, since it is considered as such in competition. Having said that I feel better about a close DNF than a really bad DNF, but I rarely write down the time of a DNF even in my practice logs. And having said that, my DNFs this week were not particularly close DNFs :-S



> (Oh, and by the way, I'm really starting to make progress on BH corners. I've worked my way through about half the cases now. It's really amazing how easy they get as you go.)



Yep, corners are great. Lots of repeating patterns in the cases.

Pop-quiz. Do the cycle UBL->FRU->DLB (This is one of my favorite case types for some reason) ;-)

--edit--
Another favorite: UBL->BUR->FRU ;-)

Chris


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Didn't really do too much this week. I did them mostly earlier this week, but kept thinking I'd do more. Oh well.

3x3: 20.52, 21.34, 21.84, (15.84), (23.22) = 21.23

Pretty good  that 15.84 was non-lucky.

2x2: 4.81, 3.09, 6.58, 6.72, 7.05 = 6.04

Great start, horrible finish. I messed up a lot on the last three. 

Magic: 1.63, (1.46), (1.91), 1.58, 1.65 = 1.62

Good

Pyraminx: 9.63, 11.58, 9.69, (12.83), (7.71) = 10.30

Horrible average, I haven’t practiced this in a while.

234: 2:13:13
If not for DP on the 4x4 it probably would have been sub 2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, do you find that doing the larger cubes makes you change your pacing on the 5x5x5? It seems like you might be tempted to go slower even on 5x5x5 if you do too much practice on bigger cubes? Or maybe it makes it seem like the 5x5x5 is so puny in comparison that you feel it is easier to go fast?


It seems like I get faster on 5x5x5 after doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. It's strange, because I might have expected as you say to go slower after too much practice on bigger cubes. But it doesn't work that way - I do go faster after doing 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. On the other hand, after a 7x7x7 multi attempt, I do go slower on 5x5x5. I have the same problem after doing a big 3x3x3 multi - suddenly all my regular BLD solves go slower. It's like they're mutually exclusive events to each other. I always need a few days after a multi to recover my big cube BLD speed, and I hate that. But definitely doing the bigger cubes makes the smaller ones go faster for me.



cmhardw said:


> I wonder if doing more 4x4's than 5x5's means I tend to rush too quickly on 5x5 (trying to mimic my 4x4 pace)? Maybe I should do more 6x6 (just one step above 5x5) to make the 5x5 feel a bit easier? 7x7 would just be a once in a blue moon kind of thing haha. Much respect for your weekly solves on those monster cubes btw.


A 7x7x7 per week sometimes feels like a bit much - it is a little overwhelming every time. But thanks to doing it, the 6x6x6 feels quite manageable. I don't know how it would work for you, but it does seem to be working for me. After my experience with the Ohio Open, I don't think I'm going to skimp on the bigger cubes ever again. 



cmhardw said:


> > So what were your 5x5x5 DNF times like?
> 
> 
> To be honest, and I am not trying to be rude or elitist in any way, I'd really rather not say. I do consider my DNFs to be total failures, since it is considered as such in competition. Having said that I feel better about a close DNF than a really bad DNF, but I rarely write down the time of a DNF even in my practice logs. And having said that, my DNFs this week were not particularly close DNFs :-S


I can respect that. I hope it doesn't bug you too much that I take the opposite approach. I find it less demoralizing to keep track of the positive aspects of my failures. I hope you don't respect me less because of it.



cmhardw said:


> Pop-quiz. Do the cycle UBL->FRU->DLB (This is one of my favorite case types for some reason) ;-)
> --edit--
> Another favorite: UBL->BUR->FRU ;-)


It's funny - I was going over all the UBL->FRU->xxx cases just before I sat down now to the computer. I think I know that whole batch now. And I agree that those two are two of the most fun ones! The cyclic shifts still sort of blow my mind. (But I love it so much that UBL->BUR->FRU is one of my fastest cases now!) The one that I have the most trouble remembering of the UBL->FRU cases is UBL->FRU->LDF; I don't know why, but I keep forgetting how it should work. I'll have it down tonight, though, if it takes practicing it a hundred times.

So do you use UBL as your buffer? I know Daniel used URB as his buffer, and I always used UBL as my buffer, so I'm having to turn them all around as I go. What I'm actually doing is I'm looking at the case myself, trying to figure out what I think is an optimal solution, then looking at Daniel's case and comparing HTM and QTM to see if I'm as good. If I'm as good on both, I don't even bother to look at his case - I just use mine instead. I figure that if I figured it out myself, I'm more likely to remember it.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> A 7x7x7 per week sometimes feels like a bit much - it is a little overwhelming every time. But thanks to doing it, the 6x6x6 feels quite manageable. I don't know how it would work for you, but it does seem to be working for me. After my experience with the Ohio Open, I don't think I'm going to skimp on the bigger cubes ever again.



Ok, you've convinced me to at least try 6x6BLD and see if it helps for 5x5x5. I do want to see how it affects my times with it, it's exciting to think it might help!



> I can respect that. I hope it doesn't bug you too much that I take the opposite approach. I find it less demoralizing to keep track of the positive aspects of my failures. I hope you don't respect me less because of it.



Absolutely not, as I said in my previous post much respect! I just feel like I want to train my brain into thinking like I'm always in competition. At nationals 2008 I got a fast solve (5:30ish) for 4x4x4 BLD but it was a DNF. Stefan counted my cycles and it looks like I only did a wrong outer slice turn at some point in the middle. I remember the feeling of that was completely crushing, to know that one turn would have meant a super nice time for me instead of a DNF. Truthfully, I'm not trying to be ultra secretive. My solves this week were not close, each was off by about 10 pieces or more, but my times were 13:xx, 14:xx, 16:xx. They were not necessarily in that order. I don't know about memo for any of the solves. Keep in mind though that for 5x5x5 I am shooting for a 99% chance of having a success in a best of 2 round, which means I need to be aiming for 90% accuracy for any individual solve. This week was a far cry from that :-(



> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Pop-quiz. Do the cycle UBL->FRU->DLB (This is one of my favorite case types for some reason) ;-)
> ...



Yeah cyclic shift cases are very cool IMO. The Per Specials cases are by far my favorite. I use the alg with the 5 move A part of the commutator. To me that commutator is just so beautiful as to how it achieves the affect it does.

Also, that case you list, UBL->FRU->LDF, is an "orthogonals" case by Daniel's and my naming scheme (10 moves optimal). To notice this one, even from different angles or on different faces, just notice that each sticker is perpendicular to the plane of both of the other two stickers. Hence the name "orthogonal".



> So do you use UBL as your buffer?



Yeah I do use UBL as my buffer. We are standardizing BH to be URB buffer for the website, but I personally use UBL.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, Chris!



cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > A 7x7x7 per week sometimes feels like a bit much - it is a little overwhelming every time. But thanks to doing it, the 6x6x6 feels quite manageable. I don't know how it would work for you, but it does seem to be working for me. After my experience with the Ohio Open, I don't think I'm going to skimp on the bigger cubes ever again.
> ...



One comment about this - I do suspect that it's important, in order to get the benefit, that you try to go as fast as you can. I really try to go fast on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7. I might not be that successful at it, but trying helps. For memorization, I will memorize each set of pieces, go over that memorization once, and then go on to the next set of pieces, until I've done the whole thing except corners, and then go over the entire memorization once, then quickly memorize corners and start solving. So for 6x6x6 I memorize outer wings, go over outer wings, then memorize left obliques, then go over left obliques, etc. And for solving, try not to count the slices - just do it by feel. Start by scrambling without looking at the cube and without counting. If you can scramble accurately without counting, you can solve without counting, right? I am quite sure that with your skills, you should be able to do a 6x6x6 BLD in an hour or less for your next attempt. (Unless you're still too uncomfortable with obliques - I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on that.) If you really try to go fast, you might just beat my UWR on your next try!


----------



## Jude (Apr 22, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 19.19, 20.47, 19.50, 20.26, 20.05 = *19.94*

*3x3x3:* 30.92, 31.02, 35.22, 27.78, 33.88 = *31.94* --> _Ahh! The LL algs I got were a joke, 3 R perms, an F perm and a G perm (the sub 30). All the OLLs were my joint least favourite except one sune _

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:40.42, DNS = *3:40.42* --> _...._

*Pyraminx:* 24.36, 13.36, 16.41, 14.89, 8.41 = *14.89* --> _I got an only-marginally-bad solve on the end, but the rest were laughable_

CBA to do the rest now, these are all too terrible it's put me off...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 23, 2009)

2x2x2	09.96	08.98	09.20	14.25	08.52	Best 08.52	Average 09.38 (PB)
3x3x3	33.40	38.69	38.77	38.61	35.43	Best 33.40	Average 37.58
4x4x4	02:41.88	02:33.71	02:00.23	02:34.72	02:19.99	Best 02:00.23	Average 02:29.47
5x5x5	04:56.15	04:21.33	05:05.14	04:39.22	04:57.11	Best 04:21.33	Average 04:50.83
6x6x6	07:35.52	07:57.22	07:32.83	07:51.79	08:11.38	Best 07:35.52	Average 07:48.18 (PB)
7x7x7	10:52.77	11:15.67	11:59.99	11:32.58	11:04.85	Best 10:52.77	Average 11:17.70 (PB)	

3x3 OH	01:42.58	01:37.86	01:32.18	01:29.55	01:36.44	Best 01:29.55	Average 01:35.49(PB)
3x3 Feet	Did Not Try	
3x3 Match Cube	Did Not Try

2x2x2 Blindfolded	DNF	52.62	01:04.35 Best 52.62
3x3x3 Blindfolded	03:32.54	03:24.89	03:29.16 Best 03:24.89 (This is really bad.)	
3x3x3 Multi Blind	3/3	18:05.72 Will try 6 next time, was quite busy.

234 Relay 3:16.22 
2345 Relay	7:52.82

Megaminx 09:11.26	08:52.77	09:05.14	10:45.91	09:32.25	Best 08:52.77 (PB) Average 09:16.22 (PB)
Square 1 04:26.85	03:54.32	04:36.07	04:43.10	04:32.51	Best 03:54.32 (PB)	Average 04:31.81 (PB)

I am referring to 3 different sources for Square 1 : Lars Vandenbergh , Jaap's Puzzle Page and Matthew Monroe's Page. I hope to get Sub 2 soon and then Sub 1. For Me Edge Permutation Su***.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 23, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 7.91, 8.80, 8.80, (12.08), (7.25) = *8.50*

*3x3x3 :* 27.33, 32.69, (27.25), 33.09, (42.22) = *31.04*
urgh.

*4x4x4 :* (3:08.50), 2:37.05, 2:16.06, (2:05.94), 2:45.46= *2:32.86*

*5x5x5 :* 5:13.47, (4:53.93), (6:36.72), 5:30.33, 5:31.97= *5:25.26*
I don't like this

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:01.63, 1:37.34, 1:55.28 = *1:01.63*
PB

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 5:04.27 = *5:04.27*
my best time so far with M2 edges, still not a pb though. 

*Multi BLD :* 1/2 = *0 pts*
4th ever attempt, same result each time. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 2:02.97, 2:24.33, 2:58.00, (4:47.63), (1:51.94) = *2:28.43*

*2-3-4 relay : 3:58.59*
I messed up on the 4x4

*2-3-4-5 relay : 9:01.58*

*Pyraminx : * 21.41, 21.41, (51.13), (18.38), 18.91= *20.58*
PB average, although still bad.

*Square-1 : * = (4:25.61), 3:10.69, 2:58.68, 3:46.60, (2:43.86) = *3:18.66*


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 23, 2009)

This weeks results:
Lots of fun in Praque, work, Joey visiting


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it already too late to add my final results for Megaminx and 5x5?


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

Do it fast, before Mats starts recording results


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

OkiDoki 

@ Mats: Please wait 30 minutes 


EDIT: Ahh, whatever... I'll compete in the next competition


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2009)

*Results week 16*

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.76 fazrulz
 2.98 Vault312
 3.03 Erik
 3.09 ConnorCuber
 3.59 Escher
 4.16 Jai
 4.61 MistArts
 4.97 MTGjumper
 5.27 Edmund
 6.04 Yalow
 6.05 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.20 Lord Voldemort
 6.45 Kian
 6.89 qqwref
 6.99 Gparker
 7.13 byu
 8.16 Mike Hughey
 8.50 cookingfat
 8.58 hippofluff
 9.38 rahulkadukar
 9.63 jcuber
 10.40 maxcube
 11.47 PeterV
 15.03 Edam
 15.33 Yes, We Can!
 18.52 msemtd
 20.77 alifiantoadinugroho
 26.65 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 11.12 Erik
 12.03 fazrulz
 12.35 Jai
 12.47 tsaoenator
 13.33 MTGjumper
 14.90 qqwref
 15.76 ConnorCuber
 16.24 byu
 17.39 Edmund
 18.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.71 Kian
 19.94 Jude
 20.29 mande
 21.05 Lord Voldemort
 21.23 Yalow
 21.53 Gparker
 21.56 Edam
 22.66 maxcube
 23.06 hippofluff
 23.08 marineasalia
 26.17 Mike Hughey
 26.54 rachmaninovian
 26.84 jsh33
 31.04 cookingfat
 32.12 PeterV
 34.78 alifiantoadinugroho
 34.95 Yes, We Can!
 37.58 rahulkadukar
 49.97 msemtd
 55.42 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 49.21 Erik
 51.96 qqwref
 55.10 fazrulz
 59.39 Jai
 59.54 rachmaninovian
 59.75 Vault312
 1:09.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:12.95 MTGjumper
 1:18.42 ConnorCuber
 1:19.52 jcuber
 1:20.72 Kian
 1:30.28 byu
 1:32.15 hippofluff
 1:46.85 Mike Hughey
 2:16.99 maxcube
 2:17.98 rahulkadukar
 2:28.39 Edam
 2:32.86 cookingfat
 3:01.18 PeterV
 3:34.50 msemtd
 3:45.42 MatsBergsten
 3:51.27 alifiantoadinugroho
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:31.78 qqwref
 1:44.87 tsaoenator
 2:05.13 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:17.13 jcuber
 2:23.16 Kian
 2:33.05 MTGjumper
 2:44.92 Mike Hughey
 2:53.64 Jai
 3:04.70 Edam
 3:57.71 Lord Voldemort
 4:50.83 rahulkadukar
 5:25.26 cookingfat
10:40.93 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(2)

 5:24.74 Mike Hughey
 7:48.18 rahulkadukar
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:39.92 jcuber
 7:49.09 Mike Hughey
 9:25.12 Edam
11:17.70 rahulkadukar
12:34.63 Lord Voldemort
19:03.01 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 19.38 Jai
 22.46 Neroflux
 23.68 EmersonHerrmann
 24.94 fazrulz
 27.41 qqwref
 31.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.94 Jude
 32.00 Vault312
 34.89 Edmund
 44.71 MTGjumper
 47.00 byu
 47.17 Mike Hughey
 52.28 hippofluff
 53.23 maxcube
 54.13 Lord Voldemort
 54.37 Kian
 1:22.10 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:35.49 rahulkadukar
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:59.12 Mike Hughey
11:47.36 alifiantoadinugroho
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 11.00 fazrulz
 33.80 Mike Hughey
 38.89 MatsBergsten
 45.16 byu
 46.92 maxcube
 48.21 qqwref
 52.44 Edmund
 52.62 rahulkadukar
 1:00.60 Lord Voldemort
 1:01.63 cookingfat
 1:52.37 alifiantoadinugroho
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:19.96 byu
 1:38.69 happa95
 2:05.03 Mike Hughey
 2:25.32 MatsBergsten
 3:24.89 rahulkadukar
 3:40.42 Jude
 3:45.61 maxcube
 5:04.27 cookingfat
 7:39.88 alifiantoadinugroho
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:27.21 cmhardw
 8:03.27 Mike Hughey
15:34.00 MatsBergsten
15:34.29 byu
32:43.07 alifiantoadinugroho
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

17:54.68 Mike Hughey
35:46.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

3/3 rahulkadukar
3/3 MatsBergsten
2/2 byu
1/2 cookingfat
0/2 maxcube
1/6 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 58.23 qqwref
 1:14.06 Vault312
 2:27.37 byu
 2:28.43 cookingfat
 2:37.04 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:16.39 fazrulz
 1:35.34 MTGjumper
 1:38.87 qqwref
 1:41.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:05.78 Kian
 2:13.13 Yalow
 2:34.28 Mike Hughey
 2:54.89 maxcube
 3:16.22 rahulkadukar
 3:28.75 Edmund
 3:45.55 Edam
 3:58.27 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:58.59 cookingfat
 4:14.53 PeterV
 5:41.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:56.53 qqwref
 3:05.98 fazrulz
 3:34.46 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:09.32 Kian
 4:54.77 Mike Hughey
 6:06.06 Edam
 7:52.82 rahulkadukar
 9:01.58 cookingfat
17:46.16 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(6)

 1.55 PeterV
 1.62 Yalow
 2.46 qqwref
 2.46 Mike Hughey
 4.98 Edam
 8.71 alifiantoadinugroho
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.52 Mike Hughey
 6.66 qqwref
*Clock*(3)

 8.13 Vault312
 13.05 qqwref
 23.93 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(9)

 7.40 Jai
 10.10 qqwref
 10.30 Yalow
 12.82 hippofluff
 13.75 Vault312
 14.89 Jude
 19.46 Mike Hughey
 20.58 cookingfat
 38.27 msemtd
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:43.95 fazrulz
 1:45.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:34.08 qqwref
 3:14.02 Mike Hughey
 3:51.80 hippofluff
 4:26.15 Yes, We Can!
 5:59.10 Edam
 7:04.76 msemtd
 9:16.22 rahulkadukar
 DNF jcuber
*Square-1*(9)

 22.88 Vault312
 31.51 MTGjumper
 35.42 qqwref
 36.40 fazrulz
 58.00 byu
 59.18 Mike Hughey
 1:12.80 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:18.66 cookingfat
 4:31.81 rahulkadukar
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

32 Mike Hughey
34 cuBerBruce
34 mande
46 fazrulz
47 trying-to-speedcube...
49 PeterV
50 Edmund
56 maxcube
68 Yes, We Can!
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

218 Mike Hughey
195 qqwref
188 fazrulz
157 trying-to-speedcube...
129 byu
125 MTGjumper
123 Jai
116 rahulkadukar
100 Kian
98 Vault312
91 Edmund
90 maxcube
87 Erik
84 MatsBergsten
83 cookingfat
80 Edam
72 ConnorCuber
71 Lord Voldemort
69 hippofluff
67 Yalow
60 jcuber
54 alifiantoadinugroho
53 Jude
51 PeterV
47 tsaoenator
40 mande
35 msemtd
34 Yes, We Can!
34 Gparker
34 rachmaninovian
26 Escher
24 MistArts
22 cmhardw
21 Neroflux
20 EmersonHerrmann
19 cuBerBruce
14 marineasalia
13 happa95
11 jsh33
11 guusrs


----------



## Gparker (Apr 24, 2009)

i can so sup 100 points if i ever compete all events 

i should have done multi! a short 2/2 would have beaten mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2009)

Gparker said:


> i can so sup 100 points if i ever compete all events


If you really compete in all events, you might go over 200 points!



Gparker said:


> i should have done multi! a short 2/2 would have beaten mike!



Exactly. And this week, a short 2/2 will beat Tim (Mr. 24/24)! (And probably it will beat me too, since I'm going to try BH corners again. But maybe not - I'm getting better at it.)

Yeah, it's always worth it to give a small multi a try - there's always a chance for even the best people to have an off day, which often results in disaster. For those who can do many cubes reasonably reliably, though, I'm convinced the odds are better of having a non-DNF by doing as many cubes as you can comfortably handle.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > i should have done multi! a short 2/2 would have beaten mike!
> ...



I wish you good luck at BH corners. It will probably make 11 or maybe even 12 cubes possible for you. And ive noticed alot of good multi people are off this week. Tim says in 8/8 in over 30 minutes is a failuare(for him at least  ) and you had a bad 1/6. And yes, doing more cubes may not always result in a DNF . I wish i had more cubes though. 3 cubes is nothing for me now and i really want to try 6+ in the near future. I want to get really good at multi since it's my favorite event.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 24, 2009)

I cant believe it, I was first in multi Blind two weeks in a row. 

Even though I only tried 3 cubes this week.

I have a chance of completing a hat-trick,if only Mike Hughey has an off day again


----------



## Edmund (Apr 24, 2009)

did i add my 2bld too late. cuz i thought i did it in time


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2009)

Edmund said:


> did i add my 2bld too late. cuz i thought i did it in time



No, not at all. I / my program missed it because the event was surrounded by curly
braces and the result was on the next line. I'll post a little guide how to format the
results when I have the time.

Sorry about that, I have added your result and moved you upwards in the total.


----------

